# New Singapore Social Anxiety and Depression Support Group



## DarkerSouL (Jan 12, 2013)

We welcome people with shyness, social anxiety, depression or introverts to join our social group. In this way, we can understand each other better than those people who never experience SAD before, and we can meet up without being judged for who we are. There are no costs for joining. It is free.

http://www.meetup.com/Social-anxiety-and-depression-support-group/


----------



## meye (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for spreading the word!!!  We can't wait have our first session and hoping to find like minded people.


----------

